# coming home lights on mk2 ttrs possible?



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it possible to get these working i have vcds can get it to show in dis but wont work 
i dont have auto lights - light switch has drl no auto
managed to get horn chirp and mirrors to move at same time


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think you have to have Auto lights installed as you need the light sensor to tell the car to turn on Coming home lights only when its dark. No Auto-lights no sensor.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think you have to have Auto lights installed as you need the light sensor to tell the car to turn on Coming home lights only when its dark. No Auto-lights no sensor.


+1 :wink:


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

You can still have them without auto lights, it just means that they come on all the time.

Is it coming home lights you want?

Coming home - when you lock the car. 
Leaving home - when you unlock it.

Coming home lights were already available in my DIS I think, I had to activate the leaving home lights in vagcom before they became available.

Mine's an 07 with no DRLs.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Odd - unless they changed it in newer models then it should work - they just come on regardless of whether it's dark outside.

I've got both coming home and going out lights enabled using VCDS on mine and both work fine.


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would of thought i could get them working just wont unless im missing something
i have byte 12 bit 0 ticked and byte 17 bit 5 + 6 ticked showing in my dis setup as on


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

As said, you should be able to enable them - they'll just come on when you unlock the car regardless of whether it's light or dark.


----------



## Adam M (Jan 16, 2006)

are auto lights not standard?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Adam M said:


> are auto lights not standard?


Nope - they're part of the optional Comfort Pack. I'm not a big fan of auto lights, I've had them on previous cars and they often don't come on when common sense and reduced visibility ,makes them necessary - I was forever overriding them and operating them manually.

Auto wipers on the other hand work really well and I do miss those on my current car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not had any real issues with the auto lights on my TT or my Scirocco before that. On the Scirocco they can come on in bright daylight around this time of year when the sun is bright and low in the sky. We'll see if the TT does the same.
I like the way they come on when I enter the multi-storey car park at work. Its well lit but the lights shining on the walls of the ramp alert on-coming drivers of your presence at the blind bends at each level.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

beepcake said:


> Odd - unless they changed it in newer models then it should work - they just come on regardless of whether it's dark outside.
> 
> I've got both coming home and going out lights enabled using VCDS on mine and both work fine.


With or without auto lights?


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lyons said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Odd - unless they changed it in newer models then it should work - they just come on regardless of whether it's dark outside.
> ...


Im without auto lights


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A bit pointless having Coming home lights that come on during the day. I thought the whole idea was that they illuminated the way in the dark so you could see where you are going :roll:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Lyons said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Odd - unless they changed it in newer models then it should work - they just come on regardless of whether it's dark outside.
> ...


Without.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Excellent news! Easy enough?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Lyons said:


> Excellent news! Easy enough?


Yep, it's self explanatory in VCDS.. just tick a few boxes and the options show up in the DIS.


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> > beepcake said:
> ...


Beefcake are you saying you havent got auto lights can you tell me what you have ticked in vcds cheers


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> A bit pointless having Coming home lights that come on during the day. I thought the whole idea was that they illuminated the way in the dark so you could see where you are going :roll:


They do that. :roll:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

lee3272 said:


> Beefcake are you saying you havent got auto lights can you tell me what you have ticked in vcds cheers


It's BeeP with a P thankyouverymuch 

Correct - my car does not have auto lights. I don't have my car, or the VCDS with me, but I can take some screen grabs later on if nobody beats me to it.

As for them being pointless.. they still work in the dark, they just also come on during the day, hardly pointless.. just excessive :lol:


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

beepcake said:


> lee3272 said:
> 
> 
> > Beefcake are you saying you havent got auto lights can you tell me what you have ticked in vcds cheers
> ...


That would be great if you could do that thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this on a French site -

https://www.vag-perf.fr/vagcom/audi-tt- ... home-tt8j/

EDIT - Please note ReTTro fits comments below...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This DOESNT work for years listed 
This only works for pre facelift cars

Facelift cars require the light sensor no matter what the coding is set too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Rettro Fit - Okay, thanks. I've revised the post to avoid any confusion. Appreciate the correction!


----------

